

Alibaba’s I.P.O. Could Be a Bonanza for the Scions of Chinese Leaders - JohnTHaller
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/20/alibabas-i-p-o-could-be-a-bonanza-for-the-scions-of-chinese-leaders/

======
JohnTHaller
"What Alibaba did not detail was the deep political connections of the
investment firms, Boyu Capital, Citic Capital Holdings and CDB Capital, the
China Development Bank’s private investment arm. Their senior executive ranks
included sons or grandsons of the most powerful members of the ruling
Communist Party, according to an analysis by The New York Times."

All done through an intricate series of shell companies.

You didn't think you were going to be able to compete fairly in China, did
you?

------
zmh
This comment by Pat Saison on that page was so funny: "Alibaba and the 40
Thieves. It is even in the name..."

